# Deer carcass



## glock23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Might be a dumb question but what do you do with the carcass after you process your meat. Throw in garbage? Or what. And also I hear guys say nothing Gose to waist. Do you use the bones? Was thinking I could give a leg bone or to to my dogs. But besides that I'm clueless or what els to use it for.. and also if you guys have ideas for the skin what could I make out of it or what not.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Meat goes in the freezer. Throw the carcass and everything else in the trash.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Using it for coyote bait is a great option too


----------



## Timjim (May 15, 2011)

Mine goes in the garbage. No complaints yet.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i smoke the leg bones for the dog and the rest goes into the trsh can after i cut it in half thur the backbone.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

As for the hide, I don't know what to tell you. Maybe there are some local taxidermists that are still in touch with with a tannery or two. I have a tanned doe hide that is buttery soft and smooth as a baby's bottom, but right after I had it done, tanning seemed to become a lost art! Maybe someone on here knows of some outfit that still tans deer hides.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Carefully bone it out to leave the skeletal system, hide, and head attached as much as possible. Take this out behind your house and stake it to the ground. You may have to stake each end down. Put a driveway motion detector transmitter on a stake 10 feet from the carcass. Put the receiver on the night stand next to your bed. Put your favorite center fire rifle with a loaded magazine in the kitchen pantry. Unlock the kitchen window. Then go to bed every night and sleep like a baby. When the receiver starts beeping in the middle of the night get out of bed, get your rifle, chamber a round, slowly open the window and shoot a coyote. That is how you dispose of deer carcasses.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

supercanoe said:


> Carefully bone it out to leave the skeletal system, hide, and head attached as much as possible. Take this out behind your house and stake it to the ground. You may have to stake each end down. Put a driveway motion detector transmitter on a stake 10 feet from the carcass. Put the receiver on the night stand next to your bed. Put your favorite center fire rifle with a loaded magazine in the kitchen pantry. Unlock the kitchen window. Then go to bed every night and sleep like a baby. When the receiver starts beeping in the middle of the night get out of bed, get your rifle, chamber a round, slowly open the window and shoot a coyote. That is how you dispose of deer carcasses.


What about the buzzards, hawks, and neighborhood dogs that are there all day?


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I've never had a dog problem, not many houses in our area. Buzzards are gone by the time I start working on coyotes. Hawks, crows, and blue jays get a bite to eat.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I run a lot of cameras on bait piles throughout the year for predator monitoring in my nuisance business. It's amazing how many animals feed from a carcass; owls, eagles, red tailed & red shouldered hawks possums, fox, coyotes, mice, dogs more dogs than people realize are running around, and Many small birds.


----------



## Rabbeye (Oct 28, 2013)

I cut up the bones and boil them to make a delicious stock for stew. Pour the stock into containers and freeze. Nothing like using this in the middle of summer to make an awesome venison stew! Bon appetite.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Careful on returning the carcass to the woods, a family member received a Citation from Game Warden in Ohio for stream littering for returning a deer carcass to the woods over 100 yards from a creek. The land owner (farmer) told Game Warden he allowed the disposal so littering could not be charged so he came up with that. We had the 6th worse flood in history when that happened and the bones stayed put but no fighting the system. It seems the green way is to place back in the woods but no more, they all go to the dump, what a waste for all the animals.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Weekender#1 said:


> We had the 6th worse flood in history when that happened and the bones stayed put but no fighting the system.





Sure there is. They had the option to have their day in court, and I darn sure would have used it. That’s horse shyt and there’s no excuse for such a thing.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

To tell you the truth it was my son who received the citation. Our home was flooded at the time of the court or just after, we had major damage, I suggested to pay the bond or whatever you call it instead of going to court. And what is the chance of my 18 year old son speaking and then the game warden speaking, zero, yes zero. I could and did write a half a page story of the issues and then erased it all.
Just let it go.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Dog loves the bigger bones and hooves. The rest goes back in bait piles in the woods to hunt yotes over.


----------

